# Please help me!!!!!!!



## Miss_Bex (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

Right i was watching Angel very closely last night as she didnt really seem herself, instead of sleeping with Ronnie or in one of her 3 beds/hiddy holes, she was sleeping on the bottom of the cage and had moved all the bedding and paper from underneath so it was just plastic..... very odd for her!

She seemed a bit timid and withdrawn so thought iwoud give her cuddles but she was'nt having any of it.

When i did have her out i notice that just behind her shoulder almost on her side tummy there seemed to be a lump. Now they had a bath about 5 days ago and i didnt see anything there ata ll and i would have as she was soaking lol......... what is the lump??

Could it be a abses or a sist...... or the T word i dont want to even think about, i didnt think things like that could grow so quick, itsnot painfull either as i had a feel and poke and she didnt seem all that bothered.


Whats wrong with my Angel


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi hun how long have you had her? Has she made a pile with the paper etc? What I am getting at is could she be pregnant? My sister's female did that.

If definitely not...then I would advise a vet trip as it could be abscess or the T word...but they can be removed in rats! xx


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

You need to take her to a vets to get it checked out. Even if it is a tumour, they can be removed. Yes, it MAY come back, but it is definitely worth doing. Make sure you go to a vet that specialises in small animals. Don't worry - ratties are hardier than they appear, and with some tlc I am sure she will be fine.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

My first thought re sleeping arrangements is...

have you got the heating on... I have noticed that as soon as I put the heating on, mine vacate there beds and bask on the shelves sprawled out... LOL I recon they think there in the bahama's..

Re the lump how does it feel.. solid squidy solid but moveable???? She could have knocked it or been bitten in play?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just re-read where the lump is...if it so high up...obv it is not babies!! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Just re-read where the lump is...if it so high up...obv it is not babies!! xx


LOL there you go... thinking about pinkies...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> LOL there you go... thinking about pinkies...


You make it sound like i'm constantly drooling over baby rodents!!!.....which I simply don't understand how you know


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> You make it sound like i'm constantly drooling over baby rodents!!!.....which I simply don't understand how you know


 haha how are your guys?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Hiya, it sounds like it might be a mammary tumor to me. I have just went through this with one of my girls too. I would get your girl to the vets and see about getting it removed sooner rather than later. Try not to worry yourself too much x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> haha how are your guys?


Hehe they're great. Though Chico...the normally lazy one...went behind the flamings shelving unit last night....had to move it completely in the end...took forever. So he is in my bad books hehe! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Hehe they're great. Though Chico...the normally lazy one...went behind the flamings shelving unit last night....had to move it completely in the end...took forever. So he is in my bad books hehe! xx


Oh dear.. lol


----------



## Miss_Bex (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

Thanks so much for them comments!! unfortunatly no pinkies as i have had for nearly a year now lol...... although i would LOVE them.

Heating is on but they are no where near the rads as i worry about them getting too hot :S

right ok then looks like a vet trip for my little angel bum then...... would it do much hard to leave it a while longer to see if anything changes? and how much is it usualy for a check up at the vets??

Your all great!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Miss_Bex said:


> right ok then looks like a vet trip for my little *angel bum *then...... would it do much hard to leave it a while longer to see if anything changes? and how much is it usualy for a check up at the vets??
> 
> Your all great!!!!:thumbup:


HAHA thats well funny!! You sure you're not my sis though...thats exactly what she says hehe!!!

I fortunately haven't been with a rat...but syrian hamster is about £8/9 and for by big rabbit it was £15 (at a diff vets). Hope that is a little helpful lol! xx


----------



## Miss_Bex (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks so much!

i've not long been back at work and cash isnt 'flowing' if you know what i mean!!!!

hehehehehe thats whats she has always been called from day one! Angel bum and Ronnie Poo hehehe

xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah vet bills are not nice!! And haha that is so funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bless them!! They must be cute  xx


----------



## Miss_Bex (Oct 6, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Yeah vet bills are not nice!! And haha that is so funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bless them!! They must be cute  xx


Too cute for there own good sometimes!!! lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hehe Awww bless! xx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

It could be an abscess. If you can, try having a look around the lump for a bite wound or a scab, thats a good indication if there is possibly an infection causing the lump.
Abscesses can be quite common in rats.


----------



## Miss_Bex (Oct 6, 2010)

It's a tumour....................:crying: :crying: :crying:

I cant believe it we are so so sad  Our poor poor poor angel.

i just cant believe the costs though, after being out of a job for so long and just starting to work again i dont know how to come up with the money... i have to get it from somewhere but just so sad!!!!


Thanks for all your comments to let me know she had to go to the vets xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Miss_Bex said:


> It's a tumour....................:crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> I cant believe it we are so so sad  Our poor poor poor angel.
> 
> ...


Oh hun am sorry...though tumour removals can be pretty simple...i mean without complications usually. Hopefully this is just a one off! Hugs Angel Bum! xx


----------



## Miss_Bex (Oct 6, 2010)

Yea the vet ran through everything with us..... i just cried when she told me and the OH just held it together.... they were so understanding and lovely i was quite impressed 

She was sooo sulky after the consultation, angel is quite a mummy's girl she will sit with the OH for a little while but then has enough and just comes to me so she didn't like the vet holding or examining her AT ALL!!! never seen her like that... was quite sad but she had some special treats when she got home.

Ronnie is being very lovely with her too is almost as if she knows angel is ill which is soooo sweet.


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

I would get it done sooner rather than later. If your vets are any kind of decent outfit, they should be able to offer you a payment plan so that you do not have to pay all at once. They are usually quite understanding, but you must talk to them!! All the best. xxx


----------



## Miss_Bex (Oct 6, 2010)

lisa2210 said:


> I would get it done sooner rather than later. If your vets are any kind of decent outfit, they should be able to offer you a payment plan so that you do not have to pay all at once. They are usually quite understanding, but you must talk to them!! All the best. xxx


I dont think this vets does.... i know most people will tut at me but i took them to the vets at Pets at Home, i will ring today and find out if they do though otherwise i will taker her to a different vets that does do a plan.

Thanks very much... i didnt think they would do things like that


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun I can't believe my reply isn't showing!! But my internet was playing up last night so presumably its that!

Have you got any vets who deal with exotics near you as they would be your best bet. xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

That is so sad... But how did they know it was a tumour so quick? am I being thick here?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> That is so sad... But how did they know it was a tumour so quick? am I being thick here?


No...i would advise a second opinion anyways. xx


----------



## Miss_Bex (Oct 6, 2010)

I have booked her in with another vets on Monday night...... they said they knew it was tumour as if you pinch the skin either side of it, move it side to side, if the lump moves with the skin it is an abses or syst but if the skin moves over it it is a tumour........ so good one to keep in mind for all you rattie lovers!!! 

Also speakingt he other vet on the phone they have quoted me nearly half what the other vet wanted i couldnt belive it was like £100 cheaper!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Miss_Bex said:


> I have booked her in with another vets on Monday night...... they said they knew it was tumour as if you pinch the skin either side of it, move it side to side, if the lump moves with the skin it is an abses or syst but if the skin moves over it it is a tumour........ so good one to keep in mind for all you rattie lovers!!!
> 
> Also speakingt he other vet on the phone they have quoted me nearly half what the other vet wanted i couldnt belive it was like £100 cheaper!!!!


Oh interesting fact! Oh wow...can't believe they were gonna charge over £100! Yeah go to the other vet. Wouldn't do any harm to get another opinion...but the fact they have quoted another price means they are willing to operate on a rat which is brilliant. Some won't. And then hopoefully that is it then!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Miss_Bex (Oct 6, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Oh interesting fact! Oh wow...can't believe they were gonna charge over £100! Yeah go to the other vet. Wouldn't do any harm to get another opinion...but the fact they have quoted another price means they are willing to operate on a rat which is brilliant. Some won't. And then hopoefully that is it then!! :thumbup: xx


Well hopefully so! lol yea defo an inteeresting fact to remeber!!! 

Yea the vets i saw last nigth wanted £185 to remove and test!! :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Miss_Bex said:


> Well hopefully so! lol yea defo an inteeresting fact to remeber!!!
> 
> Yea the vets i saw last nigth wanted £185 to remove and test!! :scared::scared::scared:


Typical [email protected]!!! Well well done for looking around!! xx


----------



## Miss_Bex (Oct 6, 2010)

Guys..... i really hope someone is reading at the moment......

As per this thread angel is not very well.... along with her tumour she is very withdrawn and seems weak although she is eating. 

Thing is Ronnie keeps attacking and picking on her and she can't retaliate by the looks of it. I am out for the evening tonight (much against my will for angel) Should I separate them whilst i am not here to keep an eye????

i have a spare cage......


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I dont really know but in your position I would probably separate them. Also keep an eye on her if she is not herself. hope she is okay.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I would not seperate them unless you think Ronnie is going to badly hurt her. Seperating them will only stress her out more.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Petitepuppet said:


> I would not seperate them unless you think Ronnie is going to badly hurt her. Seperating them will only stress her out more.


Oh okay. You would know better. I am not a ratty person but I realised that nobody was posting and thought I should say what I would do. x


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Oh okay. You would know better. I am not a ratty person but I realised that nobody was posting and thought I should say what I would do. x


I only know from asking the same question myself on a ratty forum.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun you're probs out now...am so sorry. But yeah i would leave her in unless you see blood. Just keep an eye on her. xx


----------

